# What is the best way to handle this?



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have dealt with toilets full of feces and while this is gross you can still just flush it down as a rule. But what about when you can't? 

I saw a house that squatters had moved into and they had been using two of the bedrooms as toilets. The floors are covered in piles of human feces, toilet paper, used feminine hygiene products, and other unrecognizable decomposed refuse. I thank god it is not my house to clean up. 

So how do you deal with this? I was thinking gloves, charcoal respirators and disposable Tyvek coveralls with hoods. Just roll up the carpets with everything in them and wrap them in sheets of plastic. 

Anyone with any knowledge of laws on how to deal with this please jump in.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Biohazard in my area if more than 2sf on floor. We do a lot of sewer backups and sewer explosions. Current vaccinations are the biggest violations. Obviously full face respirators and NON-penetrating hazmat suits--not Tyvek. Rubber boots too.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Biohazard in my area if more than 2sf on floor. We do a lot of sewer backups and sewer explosions. Current vaccinations are the biggest violations. Obviously full face respirators and NON-penetrating hazmat suits--not Tyvek. Rubber boots too.


Can you post some info about the types of suits? 

My plan would be to never touch the stuff. I have used a tacky floor covering for designed to protect carpets on commercial projects. It works like a giant piece of clear tape. I figure placing large squares of this over the smaller stuff would secure it until the carpet could be rolled up around it.

If they would not want the carpet removed they can get someone else to do it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd call a hazmat crew, but thats just me.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Gypso,

I order from Aramsco. The tape is called Sticky Back carpet protector. If you want some of the best tape ever, kinda like duct tape x100, order a couple rolls of "restoration tape".


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'd call a hazmat crew, but thats just me.


 
ya the nationals will not see as anything but a normal trashout! Ran in to the same thing with Cyprexx a few years back! House used to board there large dogs and piles I mean pile of dog crap in all rooms! i first bid and doubled my CYD charge for hazard part! they would go for that asked me to just bill suits, resps. seperate! Well after the job was done they wanted receipts on everything only had to buy half had the other from another job I had done before(another company)! They only paid me for what I had receipts for!

Six months after that had another house same thing full of dog crap asked to reasign , they came back acouple of days later if I could because they didn`t have anyone else! I said thanks but No thanks!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Any time the is excretment of any type this is considered an Bio-Hazard...and that is how it shold be treated and removed....
If client will not pay for that then ask them to come do it themselves....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Any time the is excretment of any type this is considered an Bio-Hazard...and that is how it shold be treated and removed....
> If client will not pay for that then ask them to come do it themselves....


 
What I did! i think they the NEW GUY to do it!:thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Break the FNG in right. lol


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

we always make the new guy clean the fridges. toilets . whatever it tests the mettle they are made from ,, my guy Josh not only cleaned a 3yr closed fridge he made us lunch from its contents needless to say hes still my lead guy


----------

